# Anthony Morrow signing official



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

> The New Orleans Pelicans announced today that they have signed guard Anthony Morrow as a free agent. Per club policy, terms of the contract were not released.
> 
> Morrow, a product of Georgia Tech, currently ranks 5th among active NBA players in career three-point field goal percentage at 42.4%. He is a career 45.1% shooter from the field and was the first ever player to lead the league in three-point field goal percentage as a rookie in 2008-09. Morrow appeared in 41 regular season games (including one start) for the Dallas Mavericks and Atlanta Hawks last season.


http://www.nba.com/pelicans/news/pelicans-sign-anthony-morrow


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

We have a team that can really shoot the ball...but some of these guys haven't lived up to their hype as far as shooting is concerned...Andersen not included. Id welcome any addition to the team that can shoot from outside because more and more focus is going to be put on AD as time goes on.


----------



## Sp1at (Jul 29, 2013)

Love this signing. Morrow can bring some great outside shooting. He'll be a great backup for Gordon for sure


----------

